# Upgrade Office 2013



## MartyMcFly (30. Oktober 2012)

Microsoft bietet mal wieder ein kostenloses Upgrade auf das neue Office für Besitzer der Vorgängerversion an. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, wo ich im Moment am kostengünstigsten Office 2010 herbekomme? Bei den ganzen Angeboten für Studenten und sonst was verlier ich einfach ein bissl den Überblick. Danke .

EDIT: Ich hab mich jetzt mal umgeschaut und dabei folgendes gefunden: MS Office University 2010 gibt's z.B. bei Amazon und bei Unimall zu günstigen Preisen von ca. 90 Euro, außerdem noch bei Legalo.
Ich denke, ich werd mir das jetzt tatsächlich mal gönnen, ich hab mich lang genug mit Open Office rumgeschlagen .


----------



## ComFreek (6. November 2012)

Hi MartyMcFly,

da du den beitrag erst vor kurzem geändert hast, füge ich noch was hinzu.

Du kannst direkt im Microsoft Store Office 2010 für 84€ kaufen. Version 2013 bekommst du außerdem kostenlos, wenn es höchstwahrscheinlich im Januar 2013 herauskommt.

http://store.digitalriver.com/store/msshde/de_DE/html/pbPage.SHHomePbPage


----------

